# [Nvidia] Xorg freeze : Failed to allocate GLX (résolu)

## apocryphe

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer une gentoo toute fraiche. avec l'arbre Funtoo en ~amd64 / core2

J'ai un souci au startx (sous ctwm ou kde...) xorg se bloque completement au demarage.

Les hotkeys la souris sont inutilisable, je peux par contre killer le tout en SSH.

vanilla kernel 2.6.30.4

xorg 1.6.3

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers 190.18 / 185.18.31

voila les log:

dmesg - http://pastebin.ca/1518056

.config kernel - http://pastebin.ca/1518059

xorg.conf - http://pastebin.ca/1518057

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.6.3
> 
> Release Date: 2009-7-31
> ...

 

J'ai teste les module nvidia en v190 mask et j'ai toujours ce meme probleme.

je suis en kernel 2.6.30.4, et j'ai teste aussi avec noacpi en option kernel...

rien ni fait... ca freeze tjs autant

mon xorg.conf est tres rudimentaire (sans load dri/dri2) et j'ai encore rien mis dans le xml de hal.

merci

----------

## tmasscool

Essaie l'option NoLogo dans la partie Device. Curieusement avec le logo ça plantait au démarrage de xorg (j'ai réinstallé il y a quelques jours)...

----------

## apocryphe

tmasscool je te remercie pour l'astuce

mais ca marche pas, j'avais deja essayé de trafficoter les options aussi...

----------

## apocryphe

l'arbre funtoo a eu des mise à jour xorg 1.6.3 et hal entre autre, mais malgrès tout mes espoirs j'ai tjs ce problème...

----------

## netfab

Hello,

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vanilla kernel 2.6.30.4
> 
> xorg 1.6.3
> ...

 

Etant donné que tu es en ~, tu as essayé de downgrader les drivers plutôt que de les upgrader ?

Essaye avec la version 185.18.14. Probablement le bug #279588 ? en tout cas çà y ressemble.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nvidia-drivers-185.18.14 works
> 
> nvidia-drivers-185.18.29 does not work (black screen, oops)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> After installing nvidia-driver-185.18.29 the start of gdm kills the console,
> 
> i.e., I get a black screen, switching to an other console (ALT F2, etc...) does
> ...

 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Pour le problème de clavier et de souris,

- soit tu rajoutes: Option "AllowEmptyInput" "False" dans ton xorg.conf

- soit tu travailles sans xorg.conf et tu as au préalable ajouté hal au niveau default avec rc-update

PS: pour le Option "AllowEmptyInput", fais une recherche sur ce mot en précisant bien le forum FR, on en a déjà parlé...

----------

## apocryphe

un grand merci a vous deux !! 2 soirée de fichu à cause de ca !

résolu:

emerge -av =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.14

----------

